# When to take ivf/ immune medication



## Tutu (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi

As part of my ivf protocol i will be taking orally, aspirin, progynova x3 per day, 10mg prednisolone, folic acid 5mg plus general vitamins ( zita west).

Can you advise whether they are safe to take together or not? Or should I take them at specific times during the day?

Also do I need to take progynova before or after food? The leaflet in the box does not state when it should be taken.

Thanks

Tutu x


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Ok to take these drugs in combination. Best take aspirin with food, with Progynova it doesn't matter. Take prednisolone early in morning, if taken later in day it can cause insomnia and bad dreams


----------

